# Nice Day for the LGB Porter



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

The weather doesn't get much better than this so I had my LGB Porter out for a run today. It has always been one of my favorites during the 15 years or so I have owned it, being reliable and quick to get on and off the track. The only mechanical parts I have replaced are the pick-up skates.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat stuff Bill, love it...reminds me exactly why I got into LS to begin with.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor, I have grown to enjoy running my field railway size equipment as much as the larger stuff. I keep my power supply in an old plastic milk crate so when I take it outdoors I just put in a small engine, a few two-axle cars, and I'm good to go in just a few minutes. Above is a clip featuring my small rolling stock. Perhaps you'll recognize the theme music.


----------

